# Meet The Fockers movie trailer



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The trailer for "Meet The Fockers" is now online at Yahoo. The movie is the sequel to "Meet The Parents". Release date is December 22, 2004.

http://movies.yahoo.com/movies/feature/meetthefockers.html


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

This one has great potential. I just hope it follows through with it.


----------

